# air suspension



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi
i have just got a swift sundance 2011 and am waiting to be able to collect it

i have just looked at my drive and as it is a little steep i was wandering if the air springs would help and if they will actually lift the rear and how much as i could do with the extra clearance underneath

the van does not seem to have sagged on the rear springs 

any help

barry


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My van is just over 4 years old and having checked the suspension (springs) there is no evidence of sagging but in France and Spain this summer, I managed to 'bottom' 3 times while on standard roads; hairpin bends and a sleeping policemen.
I do have a low line van with a large overhang and the damaged rear panel is around £400 fitted, which I do not wish to have to replace again so I have ordered air suspension from Watling Engineering in St Albans for £570 fitted; a lot of money but also a form of insurance against future damage.
Talking to my dealer, it is not rare for my van to get rear end damage but you may not be in the same boat and may not have a rear end problem.
Alan


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*air springs*

hi alan
thanks for the fast reply
the sundance is a low line 620fb and has a lot of overhang as well its stance is pretty good and i do not think the springs have sagged but i am afraid of damaging the rear panel. i have today started to alter my drive as it has a fairly steep ramp in it so a bit of digging to make it a lot smoother. i would be interested in the difference you get in height of the rear wheel arch when you have the air kit fitted is yours a standard fiat rear axle or is it a alko type.

barry


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

HI Barry. I've got Dunlop air assist fitted to my van which I bought from Marcle Leisure some years back. My main reason for fitting it was the improved ride/reduced body roll that it gives me, as opposed to just wanting an increase in height.

I would think it would be difficult for anyone to tell you exactly how much height you can gain as there would be so many variables in that (current height/length of overhang/weight of van etc. etc. but I would think you could be looking at somewhere between 2-5 inches lift at the back. To achieve this you would have to inflate the bags close to their maximum pressure and you certainly wouldn't want to be driving far like that as it would be a little bit of a hard ride to say the least.

That would mean that you would need to be able to increase/decrease the pressures fairly easily. The basic system just uses schrader valves to allow you to inflate the bags using an airline or foot pump. You can however get an onboard compressor that allows you to alter the pressures from the drivers seat.

Personally (I'm a tight git) I would see if you do need them first by trying the van on the drive (fully loaded) to check if you have enough clearance without going to the cost of the airbags. If you do decide to go ahead then the fitting is fairly straight forward if you are handy with a spanner and you could save yourself money that way.

Phil

P.S. I should have said that both my vans used the standard Fiat chassis. I think that if you've got the Alco chassis then things become a bit more complicated (expensive!).


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I agree with philoaks comments. Certainly you should see what is happening on your drive and when fully loaded before making a decision. 
I also fitted my own bought from Marcle and it has solved the bottoming out problem and improved the ride. My inflation point is by the drivers step and I keep a cheap tyre inflator behind the drivers seat for when I alter the pressures.
Some of this has been covered before and will be found in a search if you pay the £12.50 membership!
Regards
p-c


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

You do need to inform your insurance company of the upgrade.

Cost me £15 for admin  

Keith


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*air springs*

hi 
thanks for all your comments
it looks like altering my drive will make a great differance and should clear the underside with a couple of inches to spare

the chassis that i have is a standard fiat extra long chassis and i worry that i will catch the underside at the rear in fact the water tank between the front and rear wheels is quite low and i was worried about catching it on the top edge of my ramp and i have started on my drive and am lowering a manhole cover about a foot this will make the ramp so much shallower

i think i will still look at air springs as i just do not want to damage the rear panel

i have retired early through health reasons as a mechanical engineer and am competent to fit them
i have also thought about making a bumper for the rear that would have some skids underneath that would give additional safety

barry


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Barry
You might want to check out a recent topic regarding skids under the rear of MH's.
Regards
p-c


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

Had a problem with my Ford Transit Buccaneer grounding on my drive so fitted air suspension.It raised the rear about 2" at 20lbs pressure and transformed the handling.No more dreading passing lorries on the motorway.I purchased the full air suspension kit off ebay and fitted it myself.Very pleased


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Echoing another recent post after I mentioned skids or rear rollers (yes there are such things). I think it was Penquin who mentioned what may happen if the chassis mounted rollers met the ground, when they could possibly create interesting ripples in the side panels.
As my driveway slopes down a little onto the camber of the road, my wife tells me (I dare not look), that I am a hairs breadth of the tarmac as I reverse across the main road (yes I know but reversing around a corner on my drive would be even more of an issue).
Speaking to my dealer and the company fitting the air-suspension, I am re-assured that I should gain at least 2" which should be the end of my woes.

Alan


----------

